# Sticking my toes in the water



## Kindle Krista

Hello to everyone! I have been reading on this board for about a month but just registered today to post. I've posted a few times so far today but I just now realized there was an introduction section. Oops! So here I am! I am looking forward to reading and participating on the forum. I've learned so much already and this is only the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Hello and welcome to KB, Krista!  Very pleased to meet you.


----------



## Kindle Krista

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Hello and welcome to KB, Krista! Very pleased to meet you.


Thank you so very much! I'm happy to be here and glad to meet you also!


----------



## Joel Arnold

Welcome to Kindle Boards, Krista!


----------



## Kindle Krista

Joel Arnold said:


> Welcome to Kindle Boards, Krista!


Thanks so much, Joel! I appreciate the welcome.


----------



## Daniel Leston

Hi there Krista, and welcome to KB from Canada.

Dan --


----------



## Kindle Krista

Daniel Leston said:


> Hi there Krista, and welcome to KB from Canada.
> 
> Dan --


Hello Dan! A big thank you from Michigan!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

welcome


----------



## Kindle Krista

Valmore Daniels said:


> welcome


Thank you!


----------



## Steve Silkin

Welcome


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone

Good morning Krista, 
Welcome. Where in the world are you?
This is a great place to introduce yourself...just a tad bit hard to find.
Hugs!


----------



## 13500

Hi, Krista.

Welcome to KB. Glad you are here.

Karen


----------



## Sandra Edwards

Welcome to KB!

Sandy


----------



## Kindle Krista

Steve Silkin said:


> Welcome


Thanks Steve! 



BarbaraSilkstone said:


> Good morning Krista,
> Welcome. Where in the world are you?
> This is a great place to introduce yourself...just a tad bit hard to find.
> Hugs!


Thanks so much, Barbara! I appreciate the warm welcome! I'm in cold Michigan! 



KarenW.B. said:


> Hi, Krista.
> 
> Welcome to KB. Glad you are here.
> 
> Karen


Thanks so much, Karen! I'm glad to be here.



Sandra Edwards said:


> Welcome to KB!
> 
> Sandy


Thanks, Sandy! Nice of you to welcome me!


----------



## jhanel

Hi Krista! Welcome.


----------



## TJ Perkins

Welcome!


----------



## joanhallhovey

Hi, KB, and welcome from a Canadian author of suspense novels. I'm and very happy to meet you.  Glad you stuck your toes in the water    

Wishing you a great year in 2011~

Joan


----------



## Kindle Krista

jhanel said:


> Hi Krista! Welcome.


Thanks so much! 



TJ Perkins said:


> Welcome!


Thank you! 



joanhallhovey said:


> Hi, KB, and welcome from a Canadian author of suspense novels. I'm and very happy to meet you. Glad you stuck your toes in the water
> 
> Wishing you a great year in 2011~
> 
> Joan


Great to meet you!! Thanks for the warm welcome!!


----------



## LCEvans

Welcome, Krista. I'm so glad you've de-lurked.


----------



## Kindle Krista

LCEvans said:


> Welcome, Krista. I'm so glad you've de-lurked.


Thanks! I'm glad I've de-lurked too! Great way to put it


----------



## par2323

Welcome, Krista, and enjoy!

Patricia Rockwell


----------



## Kindle Krista

par2323 said:


> Welcome, Krista, and enjoy!
> 
> Patricia Rockwell


Thank you, Patricia!


----------



## Sharon Austin

Nice to meet you, Krista.


----------



## Kindle Krista

Sharon Austin said:


> Nice to meet you, Krista.


Nice to meet you too, Sharon!


----------



## rscully

Welcome and all the best


----------



## Kindle Krista

rscully said:


> Welcome and all the best


Thanks so much! I appreciate the welcome!


----------



## Talia Jager

Welcome!! Glad you're here


----------



## Kindle Krista

tjager12 said:


> Welcome!! Glad you're here


Thank you! I'm glad to be here!


----------



## Cathymw

Welcome Krista! I hope you dive right in. 

And I like your avatar.


----------



## Kindle Krista

Cathymw said:


> Welcome Krista! I hope you dive right in.
> 
> And I like your avatar.


Thanks, Cathy!! I'm doing my best to dive right in 

I have a soft spot for Coach so my avatar is appropriate for me lol


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak

Hi Krista. Good to meet you. Welcome!


----------



## Kindle Krista

SuzanneTyrpak said:


> Hi Krista. Good to meet you. Welcome!


Thank you, Suzanne! Glad to meet you too!


----------

